# Check out these aldabra pics (as seen in other photos)



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 7, 2008)

Here are the aldabras that I was talking about when I posted the pics of the Sulcatas from Bush Gardens. 

A couple chillin...







3 of them taking a swim...






This one was eating some grass...






This one started to go into the water...






The same one getting out of the water on the other side closer to us...






He was so big...






And another aldabra taking a nap...






Hopefully I'll get a chance to post other pics of turtles next time... 

_________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Jentortmom (Jun 7, 2008)

They are cute!! There water loks deep?? Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Isa (Jun 7, 2008)

They are so big and so beautiful.

I really like the last picture 

Thanks for sharing

Isa


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 9, 2008)

nice pics i want some.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 9, 2008)

drgnfly2265, these are great pics really shows how big they get. What beautiful torts.


----------



## Chipdog (Jun 9, 2008)

They love to swim

http://www.arkive.org/species/GES/reptiles/Geochelone_gigantea/Geochelone_gigantea_06b.html

they have even been known to swim from island to island


----------



## Laura (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW!!! that is a n awsome video! 
Are they they only ones known to do this??!? !


----------



## Isa (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice video,

It is amazing to see her swim.

Isa


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2008)

Laura said:


> WOW!!! that is a n awsome video!
> Are they they only ones known to do this??!? !



No, some leopards can swim too (but don't try this at home...all of them don't have this ability)

Its cute to see that he closes his eyes when his head dips under the water!

Yvonne


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you all 

_____________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## diggertort (Sep 5, 2008)

I WANT SOME


----------



## pebbles mom (Sep 5, 2008)

Those are soooo cool. Love the sleeping one!

chipdog ... those were awesome ... I had to watch em all!!


----------



## Chipdog (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks 

Its funny I just got in from giving my torts a quick swim.

Its so much fun till they poop all over the place.


----------



## YuriTort (Sep 16, 2008)

They are extremely cute torts


----------



## wayne.bob (Sep 16, 2008)

Great pics
thats cool


----------



## glendab63 (Sep 16, 2008)

Chipdog said:


> They love to swim
> 
> http://www.arkive.org/species/GES/reptiles/Geochelone_gigantea/Geochelone_gigantea_06b.html
> 
> they have even been known to swim from island to island



Chipdog, thank you so much for the video link,it was the most awesome video's i've seen and I can't tell you how much I enjoyrd them thanks again and GOD Bless


----------

